# the cut of my jib



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Have you gotten any farther on this? It's a really really nice start.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I have not been able to do a total of ten minutes in the last few days. My hands aren't steady enough lately.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well shoot. :-(


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You have done a lot on it. It is coming out very nice. Very handsome.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Very handsome.


Well it is a self portrait. The power of art.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I commend you for doing a self portrait. I have done a couple and really don't like doing them. This is turning out really well.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> I commend you for doing a self portrait. I have done a couple and really don't like doing them. This is turning out really well.


I am drawing this from my resent marriage photo. I'm drawing her next. They will be in separate frames. The trick is to get them at the right distance and angle. I have drawn myself one other time. I was 16 when I drew it and 16 in the picture. It was my first portrait. I was proud of it. So little I knew. My wife's expression isn't going to be easy. The angle of her head isn't in a common position. The suttalty of every feature has to be perfectly captured or a lot will be lost. I am doing the most confident work now. I'm not sure how much longer I can draw. I have been loosing a lot to Parkinson's. The sharply accurate drawing of my mid twenties are impossible. I have struggled to get here. I am very comfortable with what I am drawing. I was having trouble with the moderator job. I felt like I needed to convince the forum that talent is of upmost inportance. Study and practice can make you better but still you are not able to accomplish the challenges of such suttalty. Sometimes they don't know what is missing and can see the difference in their work and a truly talented artist. I have said my peace and I will gladly discuss it further with anyone who wants to listen. I was so good so young. I was offered the chanceto study in Paris after high school. My dad was urging me to go. I was thinking about the life I would struggle with. I have been regretting that decision. I gave up art for 27 years. I can explain it but it won't make sense. I knew that I could draw but I would not. I was dating the future mother of my children. She draws better than average. Her mother and brother are considered great by most everyone who sees the work. I found it to be lacking talent and depth. It was emotionless. I was not impressed. They noticedthat and never having had that reaction asked me to do better. I had not drawn in 15 years then. I took a crayon and a napkin a drew a horse in 10 minutes. The detail wasn't the best but they saw what I was claiming his art wa was missing. I was not drawing still. I have a daughter who is at the level that I was at her age. She and my niece have a good feel for art. I tried to give them tips. To my surprise, they didn’t know that I was an artist. By this time I had Parkinson's. I had given up the guitar. I couldn't see how I would ever be able to draw. My daughter had a horse die. She was trying to draw it. I tried to. I am not proud of the accuracy of the drawing but it showed me that I can capture the feeling still. My style is born from the necessity of my handicap and the understanding of what I can do. I am facing DBS surgery and I might lose somethingthat I can't afford. It's brain surgery. I am not sure if I have expressed myself. I'm sure that I have sounded full of myself. I am not really that way but I have always had a great understanding of art. I was not comfortable with the ability I had and I have fought with it. This is turning out to be a ramble. I just don't want to hear talent isn't important. If you had it. You wouldn't be able to deny it's importance.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm so sorry your Parkinson's has progressed to the point that you require Deep Brain Surgery. 

Your post has revealed a lot about your life and I (and I'm sure anyone that reads it) feels we know you so much better. I think this forum can be more comfortable and an enjoyment if everyone was able to open up as you just did and I commend you for it.

There is no doubt you have an amazing talent. I know for sure that talent is something beyond what can be learned. I can see it in my grandchildren. I have one granddaughter now age 6 that started drawing and sculpting (with Play Doh) at the age of 4 that just blows away anything any of the other kids her age or even much older can do. If she pursues her talent she could be a good artist some day I'm sure. 

That's one thing I can never argue with, I know I am not in possession of an artistic talent that would produce a masterpiece or awe inspiring work. But I'm mature enough to have accepted that and still enjoy what I am capable of doing and learning how to improve what minimal talent I do have.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I have no disagreement with a word you said. I have let too much get to me. I am amazed how prevalent the believe that talent doesn't exist. There's a comercial with a professional football player. That starts out with him saying that there's no such thing as talent and hard work and practice can get anyone to the pros. B S the world doesn't work that politicallycorrect. I will leave it alone now and enjoy life. Nurture your granddaughter's talent. God bless you for being a good grandma.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree that talent is extremely important and amazing pieces of art are produced when that talent is combined with the necessary skill set. I love helping new and budding artists and really enjoy watching them progress and continue to get better (regardless of the talent or skill level they are at). 

My biggest issue is with pompous artists. Those who produce works that could be done (in my opinion) by my 8 year old but who act as though there is no one who could do better than them. I have encountered more than one artist like that. When you develop that attitude you do not grow..you do not get better. As an artist you should always be looking at your work with a somewhat critical eye (not harsh - though I have been guilty of that). Understanding where you have weaknesses and recognizing that you are human and that those weaknesses are what helps you become better. Somebody who has an overinflated sense of self when it comes to their art and does not believe they have anything to learn from anybody bothers me. Those who truly understand where they are at and where they want to be and really want to learn go a lot farther in my book. 

I think your point about your daughter being on your level artistically as you were at her age is a very good one. My son is not a prodigy but for his age he does quite well and is drawing complex pictures that show quite a bit of promise. Natural talent is there - it is what our children choose to do with that talent that is important. How we encourage them goes a long way. Do I like that my son is currently focused only on ninjas and star wars scenes? No, but I still encourage him to draw and some of what he comes up with amaze me in terms of not only artistic talent but also imagination. I try to help him but as strange as it sounds I also like to sit back and let him figure out a lot. I didn't teach him to draw ninjas or samurais (excuse me - bamboo samurais) or x-wing fighters..I let him see and draw what he sees. 

I honestly feel that you are an inspiration. Your work has so much depth and meaning and nobody would know the issues you struggle with. This piece and your next one will be absolutely incredible and special. It is the ones that are the most personal that are the best..because a part of your soul goes into them.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Chanda, I have noted it and stored it for future use.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Now the work begins


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

The previous picture was taken in artificial light and the prior was too. This is the same point as the last one but taken natural light.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I can see the difference.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you know what would be kind of neat? Have you done those shutterfly books? I do them for christmas gifts with family photos. Getting one done with the drawings of your kids and the horses and then this picture and the one you said you were going to do of your wife would be an amazing thing. You could get extras made for each of your kids to have. Your drawings are special and deserve to be showcased in a special way.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Almost done


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm done


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Really wonderful. The detail is magnificent. I look at the ear and you have every little shadow and curve perfect. You are amazing Just.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Really wonderful. The detail is magnificent. I look at the ear and you have every little shadow and curve perfect. You are amazing Just.


The profile isn't the usual view for a portrait. The ear is in the center and the other facial features are on the edge.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your knowledge of the technical aspects of art is deep. Mine is not, but I get what you are saying. When my eye first looks at the picture it goes right to the ear and then scans the rest of the picture. Given that would you consider the ear the initial focal point of the picture? I've read a little on composition and they talk about focal points to draw the person's attention into picture. Often I can't spot a focal point in my pictures, especially the portraits I've tried, and I realize that's a problem.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is wonderful. Very nicely done!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Just,
It's been great watching this piece develop, you have done a wonderful job.
Reading the earlier posts has given me an insight into your life and the difficulties of your condition, giving me even more appreciation for your work.

You are truly remarkable, and hope your DBS goes well. 

As for Talent being innate, yes, to a degree. Would love to open another thread for that discussion. 

Carl.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you Carl. I'll let you start the thread and I'll ring in.


----------

